
Data analysis in Python using the concatenative paradigm - punkbrwstr
https://github.com/punkbrwstr/pynto
======
eindiran
Very cool. OP, what is your previous exposure to concatenative programming?
Have you written or used a Forth before?

One thing I noticed was that you opted for passing parameters to words
directly, rather than placing them on the stack; it does seem to improve
readability quite significantly. (eg `c(10.0) | some_word`)

The anonymous quotations for combinators are a nice addition as well.

~~~
punkbrwstr
Thanks! I tried keeping it all stack-based, but I really wanted default
arguments. In the end the parameters felt more usable even if they are
"impure". I made a bunch of iterations of a postfix calculator for time series
before realizing there is a whole world of concatenative langauges. The Factor
paper really blew my mind.

